
The Age of the Donkey Enterprise - apas
https://twitter.com/GreekAnalyst/status/1254005237754593280
======
frixos
I guess this is how "blue chips" used to conduct business sometime in the
distant past, long before the game of charlatan CEOs leading "unicorn"
companies, nonsensical multiples being preferred over concrete fundamentals,
inflated metrics becoming a common (yet widely accepted) secret across the
industry, growth by mass online ad purchases substituting organic growth, and
investors' myopic focus on silly IPOs and stock buybacks (in the detriment of
both the company and the economy as a whole) turning into the modus operandi
of investing in our age.

I really hope we can find this long-lost tenacious "donkey" spirit again. We
will all need it, especially as we face what is perhaps the most brutal
economic depression of the last 100 years.

------
Tsianos
While economies reconfigure and capital markets evolve, foundamental valuation
principles have stood the test of time.

There is a way to be a value investor in the digital economy.

The Donkey Enterprise described in those tweets, captures exactly the value
investing principles required to identify the winners of the post-COVID19
digital economies.

